# wings on fisher xblade



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

thought I'd share my current project. bought a pair of western wings off a fellow plowsite member. cut the rear arms off, cut the rods down as well as the spacers that are welded to the rods, drilled the holes in the plow. next week ill get the back side mounted, welded and pinned into place.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

..........


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Are you going to put back supports on (like the one you cut off)? If not, you may end up having them get bent back, which most likely would bend up your plow edge too.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

seville009;2079026 said:


> Are you going to put back supports on (like the one you cut off)? If not, you may end up having them get bent back, which most likely would bend up your plow edge too.


yes, im making up a different back support to weld on the wing and something coming off the trip spring mount so I can pin it. the original back supports wouldn't work and was hitting the trip spring.


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product.I don't know why Fisher never offered wings or for that matter a back drag blade on the X-Blade.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

RONK;2079227 said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product.I don't know why Fisher never offered wings or for that matter a back drag blade on the X-Blade.


I know what you mean, the site I'm doing this year all the snow has to be taken into the back between 2 buildings, should be easier to do now but also cut my time a little since I have to travel to other sites


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

finally got my buddy to come in today to fabricate and weld the wings. ended up using the pieces with the pin holes and welded them onto the plow, now they also act as a support piece as well as the pin holder. welded a piece of c channel to the side of the trip spring mounts, the tube welded onto the wings will sit against that c channel. just have to drill the hole through the tube.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks good!! I have made a few pairs over the years for MVPs, those should work fine for you!!


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hysert;2092125 said:


> Looks good!! I have made a few pairs over the years for MVPs, those should work fine for you!!


thanks I hope so


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

RONK;2092206 said:


> Thanks for the update.


No problem RONK


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Hope you get to try them out soon, good luck


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

FordFisherman;2092478 said:


> Hope you get to try them out soon, good luck


I hope so, I need that white gold!


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

drilled the holes today, got some new pins, did some final grinding and painted the brackets on the plow, just have to paint the wings now. I had to trim the rubber a little bit on the driver wing but not the passenger. a few pushes and everything should wear in evenly. everything sits nice, they come off easily, figured they would be tighter and a pain to get off but they fit perfect.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

a little update on the wings. they work great and couldn't be happier. took a few pushes to wear everything in evenly, definitely cut my plowing time down. I took the plow off the other day and noticed the pass. wing had a nice gap between it and the plow, figured it just dropped wrong and it was cocked a little. well looked at it today and found that the bottom rod was cracked and bent. this rod was replaced before I got it, I cut it down some to fit on the plow, I noticed the rod was hollow and had threads in it but figured it was ok, of course me tapping a few curbs didn't help any :whistling: 
so now have to cut it out and replace it but overall these wings really came out nice and helped alot


----------



## Flyboy77 (Jun 23, 2014)

Great job and thanks for the update!
I'm curious if you wanted to remove them but still carry them on the plow if you could flip them around (keep driver side on driver side, but rotate 180*) and still use the same locking pin (or with a new hole in your tube) to hold them in place. It's kind of hard to see the fit, but it looks like it might with the rest of the wing being in front of the tube. Not sure if you ever needed to remove them (narrow lane or more flush backdragging against house or curb).

Another alternative for more curb protection is to buy longer rubber blocks and have them stick out 2" further to give some flex when up close to curb and maybe even carry a little more of the lower runoff. 
Anyone recommend having your scraping rubber on the wings extend out to act as a curb guard?


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Flyboy77;2120165 said:


> Great job and thanks for the update!
> I'm curious if you wanted to remove them but still carry them on the plow if you could flip them around (keep driver side on driver side, but rotate 180*) and still use the same locking pin (or with a new hole in your tube) to hold them in place. It's kind of hard to see the fit, but it looks like it might with the rest of the wing being in front of the tube. Not sure if you ever needed to remove them (narrow lane or more flush backdragging against house or curb).
> 
> Another alternative for more curb protection is to buy longer rubber blocks and have them stick out 2" further to give some flex when up close to curb and maybe even carry a little more of the lower runoff.
> Anyone recommend having your scraping rubber on the wings extend out to act as a curb guard?


I've only taking them off twice for clean up in parking areas other then that I keep them on all the time. I've been close to the curb running it down the line but I stayed like an inch away. The only time I tapped the curbs was pushing a few spots in the other day and didn't raise the plow quick enough, I wasn't going fast lol. I was thinking about longer rubber to ride the curb clean but will be a year or so before I replace them. I'm wearing my base angle down before I put a cutting edge on, once I'm ready I'll have to replace the rubber edges


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

cool project, interested to see how well it holds up...i know the back of the x-blade isn't very strong...those crossmembers are flimsy, not meant to take abuse pulling from the side. its strength is in a direct (frontal) position.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

EGLC;2120224 said:


> cool project, interested to see how well it holds up...i know the back of the x-blade isn't very strong...those crossmembers are flimsy, not meant to take abuse pulling from the side. its strength is in a direct (frontal) position.


Thank you, it holds pretty good besides that messed up rod. I was plowing some wet heavy snow and hit some piles a tad hard and nothing else seems damaged. If I didn't weld those brackets between the 2 ribs I probably would of bent the outer rib


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

took the wing to the fabricator who worked on my flatbed, $30 and its good as new, cut the old rod out and welded in a new rod. I just had to trim it down a bit and it fits perfect. keeping it in our office with the heat on for the weekend to let the metal warm up then spray some paint on it Monday and hopefully use it come Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Great job.Fisher,are you taking notes?


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

RONK;2121186 said:


> Great job.Fisher,are you taking notes?


Funny you said that, I posted a picture on instagram and tagged fisher


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I love these new plows wideouts xls v plows but sorry a straight old blade hold up the best when scraping curbs 
I had those wings on my plows and they got bent every storm so I sold them off cheap 
You spent a lot of time reinforcing them I hope it was worth the time and trouble 
I love my xls but I baby it compared to my straight blades


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

I have done the same thing to my X-Blade, and ripped them off twice on ice mounds that looked like snow.
I LOVE the X-Blade durability. Just could not get the wings to come close.
I took the adjustable wings off of a Meyer. Fabricated the X-Blade to take those. Included adding a horizontal hollow square tube through the X braces. Included "bending" a piece of 1"X2" square stock to match the curve of the blade to fill in the hollow on the outside of the X brace. Welded SS tube through that 1X2 so that it would not crush as I tightened everything down. Final bolting was with 3 or 4 1/2" grade 8 bolts. After ripping them off the first time, I added 1/2" steel up the length of the mounting 1/2 of the wing. Still came off.
I would post pics.....but I don't have any from the original install (don't know where they went...been years)...and the wings/fabricating looks like Azz now since they were ripped off. Little to embarrassed to go posting that now. 
Bought an 8611LP for the new truck. Still have the X Blade but use it for back up. I agree with ponyboy about babying it. Even with babying it, the extra capacity allowed me to pick up an extra account within the same time that I used to do my whole route, paying for the new plow in the first year. 
VERY VERY interested to see how yours work out long term.
Good luck Sir!!!! Really routing for ya!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm sure that will save him 5% if not a bit more off each account


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, the way this winter is going I won't really but them to the test till next year. I used them last week but it was only an inch or so. We never had a storm over 2 inches yet and I'm waiting for it. I'm only taking care of 2 accounts and really only need the wings on 1 of them but come in handy for windowing on the other. I'm going to try and go for a new truck next year and was thinking of the xv2, xls or keep the xblade on, worst comes to worst i can start with the xblade and see how it does and switch later if I want to


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

You missed the 21 inches we got down here


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

ponyboy;2122318 said:


> You missed the 21 inches we got down here


Yea we've been missing everything. I think our total for the year so far is like 4 inches


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

U might get some tonight


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

ponyboy;2122332 said:


> U might get some tonight


Yea trace to 2" but could have a hard time sticking since the ground is warm


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Quick salt more profit less payroll 
Either way if go slow with the plow bet u will be fine me and my guys plow like animals but now with the xls I'm slowing down and I will be changing over a plow a year so my guys will have to learn to plow slower and use the plow to save them the time not their speed


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

ponyboy;2122335 said:


> Quick salt more profit less payroll
> Either way if go slow with the plow bet u will be fine me and my guys plow like animals but now with the xls I'm slowing down and I will be changing over a plow a year so my guys will have to learn to plow slower and use the plow to save them the time not their speed


Yea I don't have big space to go fast so I'll be good


----------

